# [BSL] County OKs euthanizing aggressive dog breeds - The Ann Arbor News - MLive.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.mlive.com/news/annarbornews/index.ssf%3F/base/news-11/1211553743319150.xml%26coll%3D2&cid=0&ei=ud42SJfaC4H4yAS2utimDw&usg=AFrqEzcGaD3PDgp3aLJ4dm3R56wKAqTU1Q">County OKs euthanizing aggressive <b>dog</b> breeds</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>The Ann Arbor News - MLive.com, MI -</font> <nobr>18 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Under the new rule, any stray, unlicensed <b>dog</b> considered dangerous or a bully <b>breed</b> that is picked up or surrendered to animal control faces possible <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

